# New Michelin ratings...Babbo looses a star..3 stars for sushi



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting...Eater: Michelin List Official: Masa, Adour, Momo Ko Confirmed

that's for NYC.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Haven't been to Babbo's yet but I've been wanting to go. As for Mesa I've had much much better food. My theory at this point is that michelin stars are politics.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, could be. there is a whole discussion to be said about reviews/ratings....you have 2 sides. some say michelin and NY times are credible ratings and blogs/message boards/chowhound are bullshit.....and then others say NY times is usually 1 meal, 1 point in time and not a "good picture" of a restaurant and a site like chowhound that has 100 reviews of 1 restaurant that "average" out to a consensus are more credible. 



i fall into being on the fence!  

stars/ratings can make and even more easily break a restaurant.....and are more important to a restaraurants FINANCE wise...but the 100+ reviews of everyday customers, are whats REALLY important food wise. 

perhaps it's another post....but there was a review i read about a restaurant I frequent.....guy starts out "ive eaten there 1000 times and it was GREAT and have utmost respect for the owners" then begins to describe his horrible evening. which admittedly by the owners, they were having a bad night. the crazy part is....i didn't see 999 reviews from the same person, if you have been to a place 1000 times and have respect for the owners, do you write a bad review the first time you have a bad meal? I don't know.....but it's an interesting discussion.


----------

